# Where to fish?



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

In the coming months, where are some good spots to fish without a boat? Any info will be apreciated


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I would say the pier would be great. The bull reds should be running along the beach in the winter and you can pick them up easily. I remember in the winter time that the action was too much. It was me and another guy fishing at midnight in December. We had three rods out and all three had a red on at the same time! I had to actually put a rod with a 40 pound fish in the rod holder while I reeled in the other. I would go to the pier in the incoming months if you want some action.:toast


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info., what about the flats for specks and reds? What flats would be recommended without a boat?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *First Catch (10/3/2007)*Thanks for the info., what about the flats for specks and reds? What flats would be recommended without a boat?


I would go to woodlawn beach area or around big sabine(next to Portofino towers). You can wade out there along the grass with a topwater and catch a lot. I have been around those two areas on my boat and kayak and the action has been great.Big Sabine has a bunch of specks now. Get a small chug or skitterwalk with some florocarbon and you should get a hit every other cast. Good Luck!!


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

Where is Big Sabine Bay, or Portifino towers?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *opus68 (10/6/2007)*Where is Big Sabine Bay, or Portifino towers?[/quote
> 
> Portofino towers are the big red towers at the end of the beach road heading east. I think there are like 5 of them bunched together. Continue heading east for about 1 mile and you will see a cove of shallow water. It is only about 3 feet deep full of grass. If you cant find it, you can look for kite surfers or fisherman wading out. Its a pretty popular spot so you shouldn't missit.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

keep an eye on the need a crew need a ride section.


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

